# Tankmates for Julie transcriptus



## Jay808 (Jan 21, 2012)

I currently have a 30 gallon
I would like to know what cichlids fish can live with juile?
Can some list me of fish that will work?
Altolamprologus compressiceps or simills?


----------



## whiskeyriver (Nov 29, 2011)

Similis/Multies over the Comps, which will share a similar portion of the tank (the rocks).

I currently have J. Transcriptus with Brevis, and they get along fine. As long as the Brevis stay away from the dominant Julies' cave, they are fine. I'd imagine it'd be much the same for Multies/Similis, although they tend to claim more of the tank than Brevis. They would still be occupying a different part of the tank, so if you have clear areas for the Julies and the Similis, I'm guessing it would be OK.

But I've never mixed Multies (or Similis) with J. Transcriptus (or any Julie for that matter), so I'll let someone that has pipe in and let you know of their compatibility.


----------



## FishFlake (Mar 7, 2010)

In my 55 I keep Lamprologus melegrise, Altolamprologus calvus BlackZambian, 
Cyprichromis leptosoma Katete Jumbo and	Julidochromis marlieri Burundi. Everyone gets along swimmingly.

The tank has a lot of rock-scaping and shells.


----------



## Jay808 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks Would it okay if i mixed Multies and Similis together?


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

What would be the point? They look almost identical.


----------



## Clink51 (Aug 4, 2011)

they look like foto negatives of the other. just pick one and let the colony build


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

I can tell the difference, but I think its similar to people wanting to mix two julie species, if it were me I would just add more of one species instead of going with two.


----------



## Jay808 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry.I jus want to see if I could mix more fish with Julies?
Is it possible to mix two Julie species in a 30 gallon?


----------



## Jay808 (Jan 21, 2012)

What other cichlids can I keep in this tank


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=239744


----------

